# My Cruze Build (In Progress)



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks like it will be the first slammed cruze on stock springs lol. Looks good man can't wait to see it come together!


----------



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks! Pick up my amp sunday, more pics soon!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you Merc. Glad I found it, already taking a liking to it.


----------



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)

Got a few updates today. Finally got my Ampere Audio 7.5K amp and installed my double din. I went to a local bass comp to show support, had my gear with me because I was going to hook it all up the night prior then said **** it. Ended up hooking it up in the Cruze and ended up winning 1st place in street trunk. Only running the amp on one sub for now, will be two once I finish the box. Videos soon.


----------



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

are those special aftermarket seat covers? If so where did you get them? I wish my diesel had those.


----------



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)

Ger8mm said:


> are those special aftermarket seat covers? If so where did you get them? I wish my diesel had those.


My cruze came with that interior. Titanium Grey I believe it was as listed on the purchase sheet. Sorry bud.


----------



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)

Got a pretty good video earlier today. Crazy how much movement there is when this is only a third of it so far lol. Going to be much, much louder.


----------



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sqwd2sPS44


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

God ****


----------



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> God ****


Lol right. She's getting down for just 1 12. Can't wait to finish this box for both of them then see the full potential


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I feel like the Diesel got the sh*%ty end of the stick on interior


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

wouldnt be surprised if the rear window blows out with 2 of those beasts in there...GEEZ lol


----------



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)

Ger8mm I def love my interior haha. I went from an 08 ford focus (very basic everything, lowest model possible) to this, so huge difference to me haha. I still wish it had cruise control though...The **** you have a Cruze and it doesn't come stock with cruise control. **** my 1998 Caddy Deville had cruise control lol.

Schnurd - I'll probably blow out the front windshield. Def get that on cam


----------

